# NOW FRESH Grain-Free Large Breed Adult Recipe



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

This NOW FRESH Grain-Free Large Breed Adult recipe is specially formulated to meet the unique energy requirements of large-breed dogs. Not only is this formula complete and balanced, but it is made with 100% fresh salmon, turkey, and duck as well as omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids from canola oil and coconut. This recipe is supplemented with a carefully balanced calcium and potassium ration to promote an active lifestyle and it contains glucosamine and chondroitin to support your large-breed dog’s bones and joints. As an added bonus, this formula is completely grain-free and it is free from rendered meats and by-products as well as artificial preservatives.

NOW FRESH GRAIN-FREE LARGE BREED ADULT RECIPE INGREDIENT ANALYSIS

Deboned turkey
Whole dried egg
Potatoes
Peas
Potato flour
Deboned turkey is an excellent source of complete animal protein which means that it contains all of the essential amino acids your dog needs.
Dried egg is another quality source of protein – it is also rich in phosphorus, selenium, riboflavin, and Vitamin B12.
Potatoes are a gluten-free, grain-free source of carbohydrate, rich in dietary fiber as well as various vitamins and minerals.
A natural source of beta-carotene and essential vitamins, peas also provide a boost of protein.
Similar to fresh potatoes, potato flour is an excellent source of dietary fiber – it is also rich in vitamins B6, C, and K as well as manganese, phosphorus, and beta-carotene.

NOW FRESH GRAIN-FREE LARGE BREED ADULT INGREDIENT LIST

De-boned turkey, whole dried egg, potatoes, peas, potato flour, tapioca, natural flavour, flaxseed, de-boned salmon, de-boned duck, pea fibre, apples, sweet potatoes, dicalcium phosphate, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), coconut oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), alfalfa, carrots, pumpkin, bananas, blueberries, cranberries, blackberries, papayas, lentil beans, broccoli, spinach, squash, pomegranate, dried chicory root, calcium carbonate, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, vitamins (vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, inositol, niacin, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (a source of vitamin C), d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals (zinc methionine complex, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc oxide, manganese proteinate, copper sulphate, ferrous sulphate, calcium iodate, manganous oxide, selenium yeast), taurine, DL-methionine, L-lysine, algae extract, glucosamine hydrochloride, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, New Zealand green mussels, yucca schidigera extract, chondroitin sulphate, L-carnitine, dried rosemary, green tea extract, peppermint, parsley, rosehips, zedoary, dandelion, chamomile, ginger, tumeric, fennel, juniper berries, licorice, cardamom, cloves.
NOW FRESH GRAIN-FREE LARGE BREED ADULT RECIPE GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Crude Protein: min. 27%
Crude Fat: min. 13%
Crude Fiber: max. 3%
Moisture: max. 10%
Calcium: min. 1.1%
Phosphorus: min. 0.8%
Glucosamine: min. 360 mg/kg
Chondroitin: min. 120 mg/kg
L-Carnitine: min. 190 mg/kg
Taurine: min. 1,500 mg/kg
Omega 6: min. 2.4%
Omega 3: min. 0.48%

~Petguide.com


----------

